# Calvert County, Maryland



## morpheous1777 (Jul 4, 2002)

Me and my brother are moving to calvert county (north beach, chesapeake beach area) and we would like to know if there are any gamers/groups/players lookin for a few more players, also is there a large or small gaming community out there.


----------



## Dieter (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm not quite sure just how many gamers there are in Calvert County, but I'd venture to say not many.

Calvert County is a bit of a boon-dockish area of Maryland...and being a Maryland native, I've never known _anyone_ from there. That's not to say that there probably isn't some local gaming group.

You may have better luck in one of the ajoining counties...Prince Georges (to the west) or Anne Arundel (to the north).

Unfortunately, Calvert County is pretty much known for only two things...Calvert Cliffs (fossil hunter's delight) and the nearby nuclear power plant. I'm not sure if there's an evil Mr.Burns operating it, but AFAIK there's never been any danger of a meltdown. 

Here's a link to the quasi-local Washington D.C. based Yahoo! gaming group. I'm sure that at least a few people are within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## qstor (Jul 10, 2002)

There are a few gamers in St mary's county.

Try the Yahoo group dcrpg for players in the washington baltimore area. The local Living greyhawk rpga triad is pretty active too with games in the baltimore and dc areas.
Last year there was a game day in waldrof too.

Mike


----------

